# boot.ini unter w2k



## GFX-Händchen (11. Mai 2004)

Hi all,

wo finde ich die Boot.ini unter w2k?
Über Start - Suchen habe ich sie nicht gefunden .
Möchte mir die Einträge darin mal anschauen.

Also ein Kollege hate es jetzt geschafft 2 Betriebssysteme auf seinem Rechner zu bekommen! Wenn er den PC startet kommt mit Boot-Magic ein Auswahlmenü welches Betriebssystem er starten möchte! Soweit ok! Dann startet er eines und daraufhin kommt nocheinmal ein Menü zum auswählen der beiden Betriebsysteme aber diesmal so ein Dos-Fenster! Da muß er nochmal auswählen, dann gehts los! Wie bekommt man das (also dieses DOS-Fenster) denn weg? Ihm reicht das Auswahlfenster von Boot-Magic!

Danke!


----------



## gothic ghost (11. Mai 2004)

moin,
1.dann laß dir mal die versteckten Dateien anzeigen,
denn wo anders als auf C: ist sie nicht.
2.Win2k macht einen Multibooteintrag automatisch wenn noch
ein Windows System dazu kommt.
Kopieren nach xy, löschen und schauen was passiert denn
Boot Magic greift nicht auf die boot.ini zu.
Wenn es schief geht bleibt beim booten ja noch F8


----------



## GFX-Händchen (11. Mai 2004)

Hmm, wie meinst du das mit _Kopieren nach xy, löschen und schaun was passiert_?
Die Boot.ini soll ich nach xy kopieren oder wie?


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (11. Mai 2004)

kannst auch mal folgendes tun --> start - ausführen - "sysedit"! ist auch noch interessant


----------



## gothic ghost (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von GFX-Händchen _
> Hmm, wie meinst du das mit _Kopieren nach xy, löschen und schaun was passiert_?
> Die Boot.ini soll ich nach xy kopieren oder wie?


Vor dem Löschen nach D: oder auf Diskette etc. kopieren um wenn nötig
sie wieder nach C: kopieren zu können.  
Dann löschen und wieder booten.


----------



## ParadiseCity (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von PiCNeTRoX _
> *kannst auch mal folgendes tun --> start - ausführen - "sysedit"! ist auch noch interessant *



interessant ja, aber keine boot.ini


----------



## GFX-Händchen (11. Mai 2004)

Ich finde keine Boot.ini , wo genau muss die sein?

Edit: 
Hab sie gefunden!
Ich gebs weiter .


----------

